# 2910 Spewing Hyd from Shifter



## MtnCreek (Jul 18, 2013)

I need some info please. 

Tractor is 80's Ford 2910. Hydraulic fluid is spraying from the gear shifter, but only in 1st, 3rd & 4th. I was bush hogging yesterday evening for ~ 3 hrs. Just as I was finishing up I shifted into gear and it sprayed hydraulic fluid from where the shifter meets the inspection plate (I had stopped to go through a gate). 2nd & Rev do not spray any fluid. This evening I shifted the gears w/ the engine cut off and I can hear a sound like air leaking when I shift into 1, 3, 4. I assume some kind of seal is shot, but not sure what / where or how to get to it. If repair involves splitting the tractor, I'll have someone else do that; just wanting to know what's going on and how to fix in case this is a project I can handle on my own.

Grateful for any information.

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy MtnCreek,

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have air pressure buildup in your hydraulic reservoir (rear differential reservoir).

See item #20 on the attached parts diagram. It is a breather for the hydraulic reservoir. Pull it off and clean out the breathing port.

Your hydraulic pump may be sucking air through a leak in the suction line. Has you lift been slower than normal lately? Check the suction line (the larger diameter line)for minor leakage at the pump and also at the connection point at the rear end hydraulic reservoir. If you spot any leakage, clean it up well and apply some silicon sealer at the connection point. This is not the proper solution, but will provide a temporary fix until you have time to replace the O-rings on the suction line.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached diagram. Your transmission has a dipstick to check fluid level. If the tranny is over full, drain off some fluid till it is back to the "full" level. You can do this by pulling the drain plug (item #6 on the diagram), and removing a small amount of fluid and rechecking the fluid level. 

There should also be fluid level check plug on the right hand side of the transmission. It should be a small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug. See item #7 on the diagram. If you are certain you know which plug this is, you can pull it and allow fluid drain to the full level. Do not pull any bolts out of the transmission.


----------



## MtnCreek (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you very much. 



> Has you lift been slower than normal lately?


When I raised the bush hog (3 pt attached) after cranking the tractor I noticed it jerked up and down a couple times (a couple inches up/down). It settled down and I didn't think much more about it. For the last month I've only used it to pull a light cultivator and haven't noticed any issues.


----------



## MtnCreek (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry to bump my own thread, but with your help, I think I've fixed the problem and wanted to share because it may be useful info for someone else.

Very embarrassing to admit, but sixbales your suggestion of checking the fluid was spot-on. Somehow I had managed to overfill the hyd fluid by a couple gals. What's really disturbing to me is the last time I added any hyd was over a year ago. I have a post driver that leaked fluid pretty bad (it has been fixed and no longer leaks). After driving posts for a cross-fence, I remember adding fluid, assuming it had lost a few gals. This tractor is mostly used in the garden, so it hasn't seen a lot of heavy use in a while. When I ran the bush hog the other evening (2 or 3 hrs running hard at ~1900rpm), I guess that was enough to heat things enough to cause the fluid to spray. 

I hope I haven't hurt it by having the fluid over filled... I'll use this as a lesson and keep better track of things in the future.

Thank you very much for taking the time to help me with this problem. Have a great weekend.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached diagram. To check the fluid level in your rear center housing, pull the small SQUARE HEADED pipe plug (item #6 on diagram). If you've overfilled it, let it drain until it stops. Do not pull the slotted-head screw right next to it (it holds brackets internally).


----------

